# looking for recipe to make a nobake cheesecake on full sheet pans



## sharon m (Mar 26, 2012)

I have been asked to create a cheesecake dessert for 3 Easter sittings. This kitchen has always purchased desserts and has now asked me to make desserts for them.  I am a new pastry chef and have done this for large banquets before, with the right equipment.  This place has no mixer and no baking pans except for hotel pans and jelly roll pans.  I am looking for a nobake recipe I can use with a graham cracker crust. Any advice would be great.  The sittings will be a total of 600 and they will be serving chocolate and yellow cake as well as creampuffs. All will be buffet size.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

What are the chances they will buy a mixer for you (your department)?  Get the largest you are able; if they'll only go for a KA, see if you can get them to swing the new 7qt because that will give you a lot of flexibility. But without a mixer, cheesecake batter is going to be tough; what about key lime pie? Would they go for that?  You can line a hotel pan with the crumb crust and just pour it in, bake, and cut when cold.....


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a link to a no-bake recipe. Just adjust up to fit your 1/2 sheet or full sheet pan.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/best-no-bake-cheesecake/detail.aspx

Are you baking the cakes and the creampuffs too? With no mixer, you're in for a lot of work. Especially when it comes to whipping cream for such a large batch of no-bake cheesecake. At the very least you'd need a mixer and full sheet pans with collars.

Also, what JCakes said.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

To me,  the baked one is much better.. No bake cheese cake tends to become sooo   soft and mushy after being out at room temp. for a while.

They expect you to make all of these w/out a mixer ?  really ??


----------

